

Raphaël 1.5 - bootload
http://dmitry.baranovskiy.com/post/raphael-1.5

======
atambo
This is kind of old...version 2.0 of raphael is currently in development at
<https://github.com/DmitryBaranovskiy/raphael/tree/2.0> and the current stable
version is 1.5.2.

~~~
bootload
_"... This is kind of old... ..."_

it is the latest blog post by Dmitry & highlights some interesting points
browsing the source code does not. Code doesn't always reveal intention or
hints.

------
oscilloscope
For those new to the scene, Raphael is a vector graphics API that works across
almost all major browsers. Except Android's webkit for now, irksome.

Raphael has a simple, jQuery-like API. It is compatible with SVG and VML,
which means pretty great IE6-8 support. The main alternative is SVG Web, which
uses Flash 10 to target IE6-8/Android and native SVG for everything else.

Android team, please support SVG. Don't make us optimize our iOS experiences
to spite you.

------
tiles
Article is from August 10, 2010. Current version is 1.5.2 from the website:
<http://raphaeljs.com/>

